

Cycle helmets are useless, says brain surgeon - riffraff
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10866273/Cycle-helmets-are-useless-says-brain-surgeon.html

======
spingsprong
There's some evidence helmets might increase the chance of breaking your neck,
due to the added weight and leverage. Its an interesting subject, with
evidence both for and against helmets increasing safety.

The TRC Podcast covered the subject a bit back
[http://www.trcpodcast.com/trc-221-cell-phones-and-driving-
cy...](http://www.trcpodcast.com/trc-221-cell-phones-and-driving-cycling-
helmets-and-risk-copyright-privacy-and-facebook/)

------
mc_hammer
not really, the brain is protected by a hard bone structure called the skull

to protect the skull place hard plastic structure like bike helmet over it.

